# Stuff coming from my cat's anus?



## Auralous

I have an almost two year old cat who hasn't been fixed or treated (I know, I know, I should've done it a lot sooner, my mom plans to do it soon) but she's strictly indoors, always.

She has some little white/yellowish (not really sure), stuff coming from her butt, it's hard to explain but it's almost maggoty-shaped, and it just kinda sticks to her tail and surrounding fur, unless she cleans it off. She doesn't have any on her now, so I can't take a pic to make better sense. But would anyone know what this could be? It's not too common, but it's still noticable now and then.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Does it smell? Sinatra has anal gland leakage sometimes which smells horrible. From what I have learned, unless there is an infection, leakage is fine (just smelly). But Sinatra's is clear, never colored, and isn't shaped like anything because it is liquid. It could be leakage, infected leakage, or something totally different. I would take your cat to the vet ASAP so you can make sure she is okay.


----------



## OsnobunnieO

Sounds like tapeworms. They release segments that will wiggle and squirm, then fall off and dry up. If you look closely at areas she frequently sits or sleeps you may find what looks like dried rice. Those are the dried segments.

Would take her in for a vet check up, have her vaccinated and dewormed. They will probably want to check a stool sample. Tapeworms won't generally show up on a fecal (they check for microscopic eggs and the tapeworms release their eggs in those segments). Over the counter medications are honestly not much cheaper than what your vet will give and generally do not work. Would recommend deworming now and again in about three weeks.

Tapeworms come from ingesting fleas. So I would have her treated for fleas as well. She may not be infested, may have just had a couple at some point in her life... but that's where the tapeworms come from.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters

Oh yea, that is much worse than leakage!!


----------



## Auralous

We actually had a mini infestation of fleas awhile back, actually it was a pretty nasty one. Maybe that could be it. I'll check into it, thanks!


----------



## glassbird

If she has not been spayed, you might be seeing pus from her uterus. This would indicate a pyometra, which is an infection. She would probably be acting "off" with this situation, though...is she eating, acting normal, etc?

Pyometra is very serious, and involves emergency surgery, so for your sake (and your cat's) I hope it is something else.


----------



## Auralous

I'm 99% sure at this point it's tapeworms after looking elsewhere on the internet as well. The little cream colored elasticy rice-shaped segments coming from the actual anus definitely resembles the symptoms. Thank you guys.  I'll get her treated asap. I'm glad it's not immediately harmful to her. She seems happy and healthy otherwise.


----------

